# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  ASRock представляет десять материнских плат на чипсете Intel Z370

## Labs

Тайбэй, Тайвань, 28 сентября 2017 года. Появление чипсета Intel® Z370 ознаменовало триумфальное завершение года технологических прорывов. Гонка процессоров нарастает, и сейчас благодаря возможности выбирать из множества вариантов наступил наилучший момент для покупки или апгрейда компьютера.

*Идеальная плата для разгона*

Компания ASRock понимает, что на базе новых материнских плат на чипсете Intel Z370 многие пользователи будут проводить эксперименты с разгоном, производительностью и расширениями. В компании это все, разумеется, предусмотрели.

Для поддержки растущего числа ядер в процессорах Intel® Core™ 8-го поколения компания ASRock обновила дизайн CPU VRM для создания многофазной подсистемы питания. Ядрам нужно больше питания при разгоне, а при наличии двух 12-фазных подсистем питания ваша система всегда будет готова к экстремальному и стабильному оверклокингу. Основной акцент сделан на производительности процессора и графики, но не меньше внимания уделено и другим компонентам. Например, новые материнские платы ASRock поддерживают технологию памяти Hyper DDR4, которая позволяет разогнать оперативную память DDR4 до сумасшедшей отметки в 4333 МГц! 

Поддержка новейшей периферии и мобильных устройств представлена на материнских платах ASRock класса High-End, таких, как Fatal1ty Z370 Professional Gaming i7 и Taichi. Они оснащены разъёмом USB 3.1 Gen2 Type-C, который обеспечивает скоростное соединение и питание по шине USB. Разъём можно вывести на переднюю панель корпуса. Кроме того, флагманская модель Fatal1ty Z370 Professional Gaming i7 повышает сетевое быстродействие в играх и рабочих приложениях за счёт новейшего суперскоростного сетевого Ethernet-соединения через модуль AQUANTIA AQtion™ 10 ГБ/с.

*Идеальная середина* 

Серия ASRock Killer SLI всегда была основой для создания бюджетных систем с несколькими видеокартами. Эта традиция получила продолжение в серии материнских плат Z370 Killer SLI, которые имеют 10-фазную схему питания ЦП, фронтальный коннектор USB3.1 Gen1 Type-C и два разъёма Ultra M.2 для подключения суперскоростных накопителей PCIe Gen3 x4 SSD. Новое цветовое оформление в чёрно-серых тонах придаёт материнской плате яркий, но вместе с тем классический облик.

Продвинутые пользователи первыми заинтересуются этими платами, но все остальные также хотят высокой производительности и стабильности. Материнские платы ASRock являются идеальным решением для обычных пользователей и гарантируют высокую производительность, хорошую графику и высокую стабильность. Теперь 10-фазная подсистема питания устанавливается на платах серий Z370 Pro4 и Z370M Pro4, которые имеют наилучшую систему питания среди всех конкурентных материнских плат, представленных на рынке. 

*Серия ASRock Z370 – лучшая среди плат*

Представив серию уникальных материнских плат Z370, компания ASRock теперь может предложить наилучшие решения для всех разновидностей процессоров Intel® Core™ 8-го поколения. Более того, в этой серии компания ASRock уже сегодня переопределила подход к созданию стабильных и мощных материнских плат. Материнские платы ASRock Z370 доступны в форматах ATX, mATX и Mini-ITX и удовлетворяют любые запросы, как обычных, так и продвинутых пользователей и геймеров.

Узнайте больше о новых материнских платах ASRock для процессоров Intel Core восьмого поколения: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

